# Former GITMO Detainee Back in the FIght



## Marauder06 (Jun 16, 2011)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43413019/ns/us_news-security/t/linchpin-hunt-bin-laden-back-al-qaida/



> A key al-Qaida operative returned to Pakistan by the CIA after he gave the U.S. information that eventually led to the location of Osama bin Laden has since rejoined al-Qaida, U.S. officials say.



If I knew he was back in the fight with AQ, I think I'd say something more like, "He gave us Bin Laden and we paid him his $25 million," that ought to be enough to get him killed.



> A U.S. official said Pakistan made promises that it would hold Ghul, only to let him go and re-establish contact with al-Qaida. A senior Pakistani intelligence official said he had no information about Ghul.



Shocking!


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 16, 2011)

About as shocking as how the ISI has rounded up anyone involved in the op.


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 16, 2011)




----------

